# The Real Scirocco R unveiled!



## evilpaul (Jul 3, 2006)

I think it looks great, odd it has no AWD. VW seems to be counting on the XDS to be amazing. I am also really digging the new R logo.
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/0...eiled/


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: The Real Scirocco R unveiled! (evilpaul)*

Found some more pics








































































All our American readers look away because pictured here is a new high-performance variant of the Volkswagen Scirocco coupe, a car that has officially been ruled out for U.S. sale. VW first hinted at a new high-performance version of the Scirocco when it revealed the GT24 race concept back at the Austrian Wörthersee Tour tuning show in May of 2008, and then followed it up with the Scirocco Study R concept at the Bologna Motor Show that same year. 
The new performance variant is called the Scirocco R and it’s expected to make its debut alongside a similar Golf-based version at this weekend’s Nurburgring 24 hour endurance race. Key features lifted from the previous concepts include the aggressively styled bumper with larger intakes and unique daytime running lights, as well as the slightly wider fenders and lowered ride height.
The Scirocco R will deliver 265hp (198kW) and 258lb-ft (350Nm) and be fitted with a six-speed manual or optional dual-clutch DSG. This should see the sporty coupe accelerate from 0-62mph (100km/h) in less than six seconds and easily reach an electronically limited top speed of 155mph (250km/h). Incidentally, this is the same 2.0L TFSI unit found in the Audi S3. 
VW has decided to stick with a FWD layout though the addition of VW’s new XDS electronic differential should help with the handling. The XDS electronic transverse differential lock is an extension of the electronic limited-slip differential (EDS) integrated in the stability system. In fast cornering, as soon as the car’s electronics detects that the wheel at the inside of the curve on the front axle is starting to slip, the stability system hydraulics builds up braking pressure at this wheel to restore traction. In essence, XDS acts as a type of transverse differential lock that compensates for the understeering that is typical on FWD vehicles when driving fast through corners.
First sales are scheduled to start in September following a world debut at the Frankfurt Motor Show that same month. 
http://www.motorauthority.com/....html


----------



## Polo_driver (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

Absolutely gorgeous.
High-quality desktop images: http://www.netcarshow.com/volk...co_r/
Thinking of making one of those my new home desktop wallpaper.








ALSO: Anyone notice the R logo is different? Will we no longer have the same .:R we know and love?


_Modified by Dr. Woo at 9:07 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## vDubr (Mar 16, 2006)

FWD? Really, VW??
Otherwise, it's perfect.


----------



## wigit (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: (vDubr)*

*UK Press Release*
New 265PS Scirocco R to make its public debut
20 May 09
0647-09
As the Volkswagen squad prepares to take to the grid this Saturday for the Nürburgring 24hrs, a new road car model will hit the track to give spectators the first glimpse of the new Scirocco R. 
Designed, engineered and developed by Volkswagen Individual, the new car is not only the most powerful and fastest accelerating Scirocco ever produced but also the most focussed R model yet. At its heart is a 2.0-litre, four-cylinder EA113 engine (as opposed to the EA888 fitted to the conventional Scirocco) in heavily revised form. The block has been reinforced with an entirely new alloy head, uprated pistons, conrods and high pressure injectors. An uprated turbocharger generating 1.2 bar of boost is joined by a new intercooler to cope with the extra heat generated. The result is 265 PS and 258 lbs ft of torque – a rise of 65 PS and 51 lbs ft over the Scirocco’s current 2.0-litre TSI engine.
Drive is channelled through the front wheels via a six-speed manual or DSG gearbox. Ensuring greater grip in all conditions, especially on tight corners, is XDS (first seen on the new Golf GTI) an electronic cross-axle traction control system. As with the rest of the Scirocco range, the Scirocco R is fitted with Adaptive Chassis Control (ACC). This allows the driver to select from normal, comfort or sport modes to define the desired suspension, steering and accelerator response settings for the conditions and journey. The braking system has also been uprated with larger discs and callipers, the latter finished in gloss black.
The mechanical changes to the Scirocco R are joined by a purposeful new look. The new front bumper, featuring a set of LED running lights, is dominated by a trio of deep airdams while the Xenon lights, fitted as standard, frame a new gloss black grille element set into which is a single ‘R’ badge. Further back, the mirrors are capped in gloss black while the rubbing strips which run down either side of the standard Scirocco have been removed to be replaced by a set of body-coloured side skirts.
The rear of the Scirocco R features smoked rear light lenses and a new, rear spoiler along with a prominent diffuser finished in gloss black mounted between a pair of new oval tailpipes. The Scirocco badge and engine designation are both deleted in favour of the Volkswagen badge and a single ‘R’ logo. Completing the changes are a set of 18-inch five-spoke wheels with 19-inch versions available as an option.

The uprated look continues inside the Scirocco R. The main contact points are new sports seats complete with ‘R’ logos are joined by a gloss black finish on the centre console, vents and door cards replacing the silver highlights found on the standard car. A new three-spoke, flat-bottomed steering wheel finished in black leather with contrasting white stitching sits in front of new white backlit dials complete with blue needles unique to the ‘R’ models. As standard the Scirocco R will be fitted with a touchscreen CD stereo, 2Zone climate control, six airbags and Electronic Stabilisation Programme.

Sales of the Scirocco R in the UK are set to start towards the end of the year. Prices will be announced closer to this time.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: (wigit)*

don't think the FWD will be a real problem for this car, or a kill-joy in practice. The power levels are not that much higher than a chip and a couple of 2.0T bolt ons, and keep on mind this is a larger (K04) turbo and a revised motor. Expereince with the TT-S and Audi A3 have already shown that power delivery/development is more progressive than the standard 2.0T, which should mean that even in a FWD application, the car will be reasonably well-mannered and manageable off the line, accelerating through corners, etc. Hope the powertrain eventually does get here in the form of a Golf 6 R20, which I think is also supposed to be introduced at the 'Ring over this weekend.


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (John Y)*

I have to admit it's a nice looking car.
I haven't been keeping up with the "NEW" Scirocco talk but when is it going to hit our showrooms in the states?


----------



## vDubr (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BluDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluDemon* »_I have to admit it's a nice looking car.
I haven't been keeping up with the "NEW" Scirocco talk but when is it going to hit our showrooms in the states?

Never


----------



## wigit (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: (John Y)*

John Y agree with you comments, my GT is running that sort of power post remap, issue it loses out on is traction out of low speed corners, curious to try the ediff on the mk6 gti to see how that works
VW are going for two different appraoches with this and golf r (4wd same engine), s3 is an awsome car but very clinical and inert (R32 scores imho because of the extra 2 cylinders) hence why a lot of people went for K04 engined Ed30/Pirelli as its a lot more fun (i have one as well) imho despite having less grip


----------



## DeBadged (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (wigit)*

i want!!


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (DeBadged)*

VW, you are a bunch of IDIOTS!!! BRING THIS CAR TO THE USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

don't forget about the canadian's...!
car looks amazing.


----------



## my_GTI-02 (Jan 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i would put money down right now if they brought this to the USA......and Canada LOL


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

everyone forgets about the canadians... fukitol im moving south!


----------



## kkwas (Apr 15, 2003)

VWOA Listen to ME NOW!!!!!!!!!
Drop the 2 door GTI and only import the 4 door GTI. Heck they sell so fast dealers can't keep them on the lot. The 2 doors sit longer. Sooooooo replace the 2 door GTI with the Scirocco. 
That being said, I will put a deposit on an R tomorrow if you bring it over. I will take it in the Blue pictured with every option available.......although I would consider Red.


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (kkwas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkwas* »_VWOA Listen to ME NOW!!!!!!!!!
Drop the 2 door GTI and only import the 4 door GTI. Heck they sell so fast dealers can't keep them on the lot. The 2 doors sit longer. Sooooooo replace the 2 door GTI with the Scirocco. 
That being said, I will put a deposit on an R tomorrow if you bring it over. I will take it in the Blue pictured with every option available.......although I would consider Red.


keep dreaming man..


----------



## lexluthor (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

Crazy you can see the photo team in the bumper.


----------



## BEAThoven (Apr 21, 2008)

more .:R-****


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (BEAThoven)*

sucks its not coming here


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: The Real Scirocco R unveiled! (The Norseman)*

Here are my natural personal Scirocco R-details from premier Nürburgring








http://www.sciroccokartei.de/h....html


----------



## tino08 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: The Real Scirocco R unveiled! (sciroccokartei)*

Just got back from the Autostadt in Germany! 
Look at this caged animal......































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Karthoum (Jun 5, 2009)

front reminds me of the r8


----------

